# So I decided on a Cannondale Quick CX 3 mistake?



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

So I wanted a MTB but 99.% of my riding is street. Then again I wanted a front for to soak up jumping off a curb if need be. I'm fat at 250lbs 5'9". 

I was gonna go with Scott Sub 45 but then again no front fork. 


My questions are? 

Where can I find more reviews or info about the Quick CX 3? 

Is a 700x37c tire enought to handle a guy my size? 

Whats thicker 26x1.35 or 700x37c tire size?


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mate
Personally I think you would be better looking elsewhere rather than an MTB forum for info on the CX3 - It is not an MTB by any stretch of the imagination.
Flat bar road bike with a 1.5inch travel front fork is what it is
Use our friend Mr Google to look for reviews and info


----------



## krinksta (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.rei.com/webservices/rei/...-B849-E011-AFD7-001517384908&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## booney (Apr 27, 2011)

Ice Cold said:


> So I wanted a MTB but 99.% of my riding is street. Then again I wanted a front for to soak up jumping off a curb if need be. I'm fat at 250lbs 5'9".
> 
> I was gonna go with Scott Sub 45 but then again no front fork.
> 
> ...


Hi there, try checking this link for the reviews of CX3 http://www.buzzillions.com/reviews/unisex-cannondale-quick-cx-3-reviews

What is you built then? I mean your height?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I use road bikes with 23mm tires for that kind of use. I'm a smaller person, but still - you have waaay more suspension than you need, and with a little finesse, a 2.1" tire is really not necessary for riding off-road, especially if it's only .1% of your ride time, even more especially if you're counting gravel parking lots or grit bike paths as off-road.

37mm is more than big enough for your weight. Smaller would still be fine, to a point.

There are 25.4mm in an inch.

Now that you have the bike, there's not much point in reading reviews. Who cares what other people thought of it? Just go ride, and try not to bolt any pointless "upgrades" to it.


----------

